# Dysfonctionnement synchronisation iCloud



## Kael663216987 (27 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis longtemps iCloud Drive et je n'avais jamais eu de problème jusqu'à récemment.

Mes appareils connectés à mon iCloud sont mon iMac, iPad et iPhone.

J'ai dépassé plus de 200 Go de fichiers que je partage avec le compte de mon épouse.

mais ces dernières semaines sur mon iMac (endroit où je fais les principales mises à jours et modifications) l'icône du petit nuage près de mon dossier était en permanence affichée et ne se synchronisé plus sur iCloud.

J'ai donc fait des recherches et il était conseillé de déconnecté sur mon iMac iCloud.

Depuis dans mon dossier utilisateur un dossier "iCloud Drive (archive) c'est crée.

Je me suis reconnecté à mon iCloud hier soir et cela à charger tout mes dossiers sur l'Imac.

Cependant ce matin apparait les problèmes suivant que je n'arrive pas à résoudre :

- Mail qui affiche "ne peut pas enregistrer les informations sur vos boites à lettres car l'espace disponible dans votre dossier de départ est insuffisant."

- Des vidéos MP4 dans des dossiers ont été télécharger puisque la taille correspondantes apparait bien mais je ne peux pas le lire, alors que dans d'autre dossier je peux lire le même type de vidéo.

J'ai beau avoir redémarré, il n'y a aucune synchronisation qui se passe je n'arrive plus à comprendre.

Tout en essayant de trouver une solution en fessant des manipulations.

Si je créée un nouveau dossier à partir du site internet iCloud Drive, ce nouveau dossier apparait bien sur mon iPhone et iPad mais par contre il ne s'affiche pas sur mon iMac alors que je suis bien connecter sur ce dernier.

Je me rends compte également un autre problème qui apparait qui doit être lié :

J'essaye de télécharger un fichier à partir d'internet et safari me met :

"Safari ne parvient pas à reprendre ce téléchargement.
Le fichier « JD2Setup_bundledjre.dmg.download » ne semble pas être un fichier de téléchargement valide."

Sur safari il m'affiche fichier téléchargé, mais sur le Finder il me met le fichier à Zéro octet.
J'ai retenté à plusieurs reprise sur différents dossier sans succès.

Je n'arrive plus à comprendre.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour le temps que vous allez prendre pour m'aider.

Cordialement.


----------



## moderno31 (1 Janvier 2021)

Hello
En version synthétique des problèmes numérotés ça donne quoi ?
Une copie d'écran d'erreur à partager sur un premier problème, le plus critique pour toi ?


----------

